
Apple's copycats are turning into true iPhone competitors - antr
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/6/11379640/apple-huawei-xiaomi-design-competition
======
georgebarnett
Not sure how this was posted with a straight face. The article includes a
picture of three phones stacked that are very similar in color and design to
an iPhone. I had to check the side of my iPhone to be sure it wasn't that
device.

On top of that, the video is produced in the same style as the new Apple
videos. They might as well have lifted the soundtrack straight off of Apple.
All that's missing is Ive narrating.

------
exabrial
Yah, Apple had NFC first! And large screens! And pressure, temperature
sensors! And GPS! And a native API!

Their competitors have useless features like replaceable batteries, expandable
storage, AMOLED screens, waterproofing, non proprietary headphones, multiple
app marketplaces, and a wide variety of choices.

------
kyriakos
Apple copies as much as everyone else. Features that apple considered no-no 2
years ago find their way in its newer models. Not blaming apple, Its normal,
that's how the industry works.

